# Update on YipperSkipper Acres



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi All,
I wanted to give an update on our farm. Things have really changed for us with in the last year. A new baby and a whole new herd direction! WOW.

We started out last year as a mixed herd meaning we had a varitiy of breeds such as Mini Nubian, Mini LaMancha and Nigerian Dwarfs. We decided to keep the Nigerian Dwarfs and also start breeding Mini LaManchas. 
We knew we wanted to breed for minis but did not know what to choose. We ended up sticking with the Mini LaManchas because they are quiet, loving and just very sweet and personable. OH I also love the little ears too. 

So we ended up selling one dwarf doe with her kid, our ND buck, and our Mini Nubian doe to bring in more quality stock.

So we are up to 9 goats total for this years breeding. We bought three LaMancha does, one F1 Mini LaMancha Buck, one F2 Mini LaMancha buck,one ND doe and one ND buck.
All whom came from quality and disease free herds (paper work in hand).

So this year will be our FIRST real breeding season for experimental minis and purebred ND's. We are so very excited to be apart of the mini dairy goat world. They are so much FUN!!

So if you are looking for ANY minis or quality ND's please contact me. Oh and please visit our website.
http://www.yipperskipperacres.weebly.com

Thanks so much for reading


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

neat that you have chosen your direction and gotten started on your way. 

Big congrats on the baby!!! :stars:


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you Freedomstarfarm! We are excited to be parents for the second time it is a lot more fun and calmer.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Boy or Girl?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

How much milk are you getting from your mini lamancha? Nice website...congrats!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Freedomstarfarm - I had a little girl 

Di - My Mini LaMancha is so close to giving a gallon per milking once a day. She has been dry now for a year so we will be re-breeding her again in a few weeks. But we plan to milk test her to see how she does. I do believe she would do great with it she is my best milker. 
I cannot wait to see what she produces next kidding.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Me bad ..... at first I thought you were talking about MI Sugarcreek XC Yippy Skippy (nigie buck).

Great website!


----------

